# اللحام تحت الماء



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع وطرق رائعة وعملية في اللحام أرجو الاستفادة:59:


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

أرجو المشاهدة والدعاء من أجل نصرة الإسلام والمسلمين والدعاء لي ولكم بالخير


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء إبداء الردود والتقييم الفعال للموضوع


----------



## ahmedron (14 فبراير 2010)

احتاج موضوع عن الفايبر كلاس


----------



## nartop (15 فبراير 2010)

إنشاء الله سوف أرفع قريباً موضوعاً عن الفايبر كلاس


----------



## osamahadi (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (18 فبراير 2010)

ارك الله فيك ياأخي المنقذ وجعل الله نفعنا بهذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك وجعل الله عملك كله لوجهه الكريم ،أمين


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nartop (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الردود


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## ESRAMEC (10 مارس 2010)

عفوا بس وين موضوع اللحام تحت الماء اللي بتحكوا عنه لأني محتاجه


----------



## ESRAMEC (10 مارس 2010)

عفوا شفته بس أنا بدي عن اللحام تحت الماء بالعربي


----------



## nartop (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا على لردووووووووود


----------



## فــــزّاع (2 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## فــــزّاع (2 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عباس سمير (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع القيم 

تحياتي لك


----------



## محمود مشيمش (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع اخي الكريم وننتظر المزيد منك


----------



## mad_yugi88 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mehdi09 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## nartop (4 مايو 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nartop (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل أرجو من الجميع لتقييم


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmedboss1 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكرو اخي


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------

